
Linux rules the world. Where to next? - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-rules-the-world-where-to-next/
======
mc42
It already rules space [1], the microscopic [2], and the server market.

One can hope that the advent of Wayland and a more "modern" way to draw items
on screen will prompt the rapid development of _user_ desktop applications,
even if many are little more than a front-end for command-line tools. Shame
that any "sunset" of a Linux Desktop Environments / API prompts further
fragmentation of their marketshare. From what I've read, Windows' Win32 API,
though often broken, stays _reliably_ broken. This seems to be a interesting
distinction in comparison to Linux, and why I believe Linux may _never_
conquer the desktop.

[1] - [http://www.computerweekly.com/blog/Open-Source-
Insider/Inter...](http://www.computerweekly.com/blog/Open-Source-
Insider/International-Space-Station-adopts-Debian-Linux-drops-Windows-Red-Hat-
into-airlock) [2] - [http://www.computerworld.com/article/2468248/high-
performanc...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/2468248/high-performance-
computing/high-energy-linux--linux---the-large-hadron-collider.html)

